# Marriage Help Needed - How To Back Up A Fiver



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone, or maybe Carey, have an easy explanation of how to back up a fiver, especially when the road is narrow? Even the kids first question when I reserve a spot is "Is it a pull through?"


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Linky


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is what I do. I heard big rig drivers do this also but Carey can verify.
Always try to back on the drivers side even if you have to go the wrong way in the campground.
If you are on the other side, it's a lot of blind spots.
As you are coming up on your site, hug the side of the road your site is on. As the back tires of your truck 
are passing the campsite apron, turn your wheel to the left and then back to the right so you end up with the truck
in the other side of the street and the trailer at an angle to the site.
You are already in position to back in.
Basically you wind up in the position you would be if you were pulling out. Pulling out is always a breeze compared to getting in so this puts you on the same path as pulling out.
Hope my explanation made some sense. Good luck and it will get easier with practice.
And remember, you don't have to do it in one shot. Take your time and don't worry about who's watching. They may have had just as many problems when they were trying to get in their site.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PRACTICE!!!!

Start by learning to back up in a straight line. Practice in a large parking lot like a high school on a weekend.

Place your hand at the 6 o'clock and move your hand the direction you want the back of the trailer to go.

Once you have master straight then start working on turns. Place cones and try to determine the reaction of your trailer to different amounts of steering change. Always use small changes and increase as needed, try not to over steer to the point you have to over correct back to other way.

PRACTICE!!!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yianni said:


> Here is what I do. I heard big rig drivers do this also but Carey can verify.
> Always try to back on the drivers side even if you have to go the wrong way in the campground.
> If you are on the other side, it's a lot of blind spots.
> As you are coming up on your site, hug the side of the road your site is on. As the back tires of your truck
> ...


Yep basically set the trailer up so you are able to follow it in. This makes it much easier to back.

Everyones elses comments are right on too.

Practice. Backing is something that has to be learned. It doesnt come natural for any of us.

Carey


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

CamperAndy gave you the best possible advice. Go to a big parking lot and practice. It will take several sessions to perfect your skills. As with anything else you will feel like you're getting better then you will have a setback. There is no way you can get good at something you only do a half dozen times a year. I drive a semi for UPS. Somedays I pull 53' trailers but most days I pull double 28's. I back trailers several times a day and I feel like I'm pretty good at it but some days I miss my mark. No big deal, just pull up and go again. Each truck and trailer is going to handle differently. Even the view from different mirrors will appear different from vehicle to vehicle. So all you can really do is practice. If you do you will feel better when you get to your site. There's too much pressure and nerves at the site with obstacles and spectators standing around. Not a very good learning situation. Yes it is easier to back on the driver side however as long as you have rear windows you can still back on the blind side. Semi's with a sleeper dont have a back window so that is why blindside backing is so difficult. When possible back on the driver side and then master the passenger side. Professional truck drivers have an acronym called GOAL, "get out and look". There is no shame in getting out to get a better view. Another thing is I would learn to back without a spotter. I cant stand someone back there waving their arms all over the place. Whatever you do, PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One more thing. Once you get better, go back to the parking lot and practice figure 8's. Very few people ever try this, but practicing figure 8's will make you a precision back er upper. lol

Carey


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It is true that we only get to practice the 6 - 10 times a year, and every site is different, low hanging trees, not enough room, other campers vehicles not on their pads, and the stress of everyone looking. The "GOAL" advice is great, seems the DH does better when he "GOALS" it


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a 30' 5er and there are so spots that are no worth even trying to get into. The GOAL is sooooo true. Sometimes there is the post with the number on it right in the way, some times a tree on the other side that interferes, ( found that out the Hard way once). If it looks like a big hassle and there are other choices for sites, eventhough I really (or the DW) wants to park there, It's really not worth the hassle. If possible, I like to drive thru the camp sites to see what's there before trying to back in someplace. We were going to go camping with another couple and I found two sites joined together with shade and away from everyone so we would not be on top of others but even though the site was flat and wide open, the road was too narrow and there was a drop-off on the other side that no matter how I tried, the tires on the TV keep dropping off causing the bed to hit the camper. As far as having some one spot for you, it help if the other knows how to park an RV already since they will know what is RV, my wife was just about to divorce me because I would not listen to her. I was watching the driver side but needed her to spot the tree on the other side. She always insist on standing someplace that I can't see her and then starts yelling because I wouldn't follow her directions. Some times it's easier to just do it alone even if it does mean jumping in and out of the truck a few times. Good Luck and everyone is right, practice.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

What I learned a long time ago, pull up to where you are perfect , and then pull up some more before you start backing. I believe beginners start backing to soon !


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Do all the above and just take you time!!!!!!!!!!! My wife and I also use walkie talkies, there great. She either says your doing good or STOP. When she says stop i get out and look. That way I know exactly what I need to do. I don't need to guess about which left or right she's talking about. Also give yourself plenty of room past your site before backing up.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

one more thing that might help. I see drivers do this were I work. When their backing into a bay they tend to be what looks like a bad angle about half way in. But they stop pull forward and everything starts lining up nicely and before you know it their straight.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> What I learned a long time ago, pull up to where you are perfect , and then pull up some more before you start backing. I believe beginners start backing to soon !


This is a great point. The original poster asked for help when the road is narrow. Start on the same side of the road as your site, drive past your site, start angling toward the other side of the road, be sure to pull far enough down the road, leave the trailer at a slight angle to the site, if you cant get your TV in front of the TT because the road is too narrow then start even farther down the road, it takes a long slow gradual turn, turning sharply only at the very end, when the road is narrow you wont be able to get in front of the trailer if you jack it in.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Title = "Marriage help needed"

I am guessing a Mistress might be in order







and take her camping.......... two sets of eyes helping you and chances are by the need of the weekend one or the other and or both will be ,asd at you at some point anyway......... this way they can take turns being mad at you, and take turns being







nice to you.

Did i just say that Out loud???? My bad........... i hate when my thoughts and dreams stream out to the internet









Seriously..... practice and someone on the blindside if there are things in the way. Have fun


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One more thing I have used. Get out. Go stand where you want the trailer. Imagine that the trailer is parked where you want it. Now vision pulling out of the spot as if you were leaving. Think of the angle needed to pull that trailer out of the spot. Walk a line where the trailer tires should be as they track on the way out of the spot.

Maybe even take a stick and drag a line/mark where the trailer tires on the drivers side should be as the trailer would be leaving the spot.

Now set the trailer up like I and others have mentioned, with the trailer being at an angle to the spot. Now back the trailer and try to make the drivers side trailer tires follow your mark you have made in the gravel.

I have had some warehouse docks that the only way I could get my trailer into was by actually taking a spray can and marking where the tires would need to be to get the trailer backed into that dock. Once this was done, game over, I backed it in like a pro.

Carey


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Parking did not click for me until someone told me to think of it as driving along an arc rather than a straight line. So think of it as trying to drive along the circumference of a large circle. Also, I practiced in a local community college where they teach the big rig drivers. So the training lot is already marked up and I could practice until my neck and shoulders were sore. So you may want to try and find an area where they teach the truck drivers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> One more thing. Once you get better, go back to the parking lot and practice figure 8's. Very few people ever try this, but practicing figure 8's will make you a precision back er upper. lol
> 
> Carey


On reverse?










Holy "I'd Have No Chance" Batman.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> One more thing. Once you get better, go back to the parking lot and practice figure 8's. Very few people ever try this, but practicing figure 8's will make you a precision back er upper. lol
> 
> Carey


On reverse?









Holy "I'd Have No Chance" Batman.
[/quote]

Yes reverse. You can do it if you practice. I have backed semi trailers in one continuos figure 8 with no stops or pull ups several times. I also goof around doing these with rvs just for fun.

Its cool once you learn.

Carey


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yes reverse. You can do it if you practice. I have backed semi trailers in one continuos figure 8 with no stops or pull ups several times. I also goof around doing these with rvs just for fun.
> 
> Its cool once you learn.
> 
> Carey


Sounds like time for another youtube video ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When I got our 5th wheel I noticed how slow the camper would turn relative to the Outback pull behind when maneuvering. The reason is the pivot point is over the axle instead of several feet behind so the truck has to be moved/angled much more to get a desent angle between it and the camper.

I found that when pulling into my driveway which is the steepest turn I have yet to make I need to swing close to the edge of the driveway (on my left) then pull across the street but in the last 4 ft or so really turn the wheel to the left. Then as you back up turn fast to the right. This gets the angle between the truck and the camper in the shortest distance. You then have to watch the front as you straighten up. My first attempt got the front wheels on my neighbors lawn so dug it up quite a bit. (Nothing that the lawn service he had was not able to fix in short order thank goodness).

Good luck and practice


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Another tip for anyone with a slider hitch is to slide it back... even if you don't need to. The reason is that it moves the pivot point behind the axle, which improves reaction time while backing up. Incidentally, it also reduces cut in when manuvering going forward, so when I'm in a campground, I'll often slide the trailer back at the entrance so I have an easier time keeping the trailer on the narrow campground roads.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

muddy tires said:


> Yes reverse. You can do it if you practice. I have backed semi trailers in one continuos figure 8 with no stops or pull ups several times. I also goof around doing these with rvs just for fun.
> 
> Its cool once you learn.
> 
> Carey


Sounds like time for another youtube video ...
[/quote]

lol I cant video this by myself. Gonna need a helper.. I'll have to see what I can do for ya.

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

And let's not forget the very important step 1 (if your tv is a short bed) unlock the sliding hitch!!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> And let's not forget the very important step 1 (if your tv is a short bed) unlock the sliding hitch!!!


If I remember correctly, I believe that 5thTimeAround has one of those $$$$$ hitches that automatically slides as the truck makes sharper turns. Sure wish we had had one of those we we first got our fiver. phillip


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> And let's not forget the very important step 1 (if your tv is a short bed) unlock the sliding hitch!!!


If I remember correctly, I believe that 5thTimeAround has one of those $$$$$ hitches that automatically slides as the truck makes sharper turns. Sure wish we had had one of those we we first got our fiver. phillip
[/quote]

Yeah we got one of the $$$$ hitches that automatically slide









But I do believe a video is in order Carey, doesn't have to be figure 8's, but regular backing. I do like the idea of marking the path the wheels should take that way the spotters can say if your dead on or way off... Keep the ideas coming, I know I am not the only one out there that hates the first half hour of camping.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

5th Time Around said:


> And let's not forget the very important step 1 (if your tv is a short bed) unlock the sliding hitch!!!


If I remember correctly, I believe that 5thTimeAround has one of those $$$$$ hitches that automatically slides as the truck makes sharper turns. Sure wish we had had one of those we we first got our fiver. phillip
[/quote]

Yeah we got one of the $$$$ hitches that automatically slide









But I do believe a video is in order Carey, doesn't have to be figure 8's, but regular backing. I do like the idea of marking the path the wheels should take that way the spotters can say if your dead on or way off... Keep the ideas coming, I know I am not the only one out there that hates the first half hour of camping.








[/quote]

I guess I have never given it much thought, but a backing video could be real useful for everyone.

Ive had to back up so many years I rarely give it much thought. But after thinking about it, there is a bunch of little things I do to make my backing easier. A video of all that might be good to watch.

I'll have to work on that. Hopefully I get some warmer weather soon so I can work on that.

Just for fun though I will have to do a figure 8, ok. lol I'll prolly embarass my self, and have to pull up knowing me. eh would still be fun to video.

Thanks for the idea.

Carey


----------

